# FEC 100 Help Please!



## tjohnson (Apr 13, 2012)

I need some info on the FEC 100 Smoker, and how the controller works.

Factory manual does not help

THX!

Todd


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2012)

How it works? or how to program it/make it work?  www.*cookshack*.com/.../*cookshack*/.../FEC100%20Ver.%2006.1.pdf This has set up, programming info on page 5...Sent to you in E-mail also...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 13, 2012)

I downloaded and read the manual, but it's not very specific........

Can the New IQ4 Digital Controller be set below 180°?

Does the new IQ4 Digital Controller have a "Smoke Setting"?

Todd


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2012)

Todd, This Forum of FEC 100 Owners may have what you seek or they can answer you. Hope this helps...JJ http://forum.cookshack.com/eve/forums


----------



## chadinclw (Apr 13, 2012)

From my experience, no you cannot set below 180 and there is no "smoke only" setting.

The FEC100 uses the fire pot in the cabinet and so there is an actual pellet fueled fire in the chamber, it is not an element heating/burning the pellets..

I do know you have to "think backwards" to get the lowest temp early for the best smoke benefit and the then set the "hold" temp for your actual cooking temp...

Maybe they've worked on that since its been a year or two since I used one.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2012)

Todd I did a search on the FEC owners forum for Lowest Temp and Smoke Setting and there is quite a bit of info on both...Good Luck...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry Jimmy...

I just assumed it was a link to the manual

Looking at the forum now

I've got a customer who threw the question at me, and thought I would ask SMF

TJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Sorry Jimmy...
> 
> I just assumed it was a link to the manual
> 
> ...




 No worries...I got your back!...JJ


----------



## bbqhead (Apr 14, 2012)

if all else fails call cook shack and talk to them, they are very customer friendly .they can walk you through it.


----------

